# CC (Closed Captioning) and iPad



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Has anyone used the CC feature on iPad?  If so, can you tell me what you watched that was captioned, so I can test my iPad?  Anyone know if the HBO GO videos are captioned?  I have my settings to Captioning "ON", watched part of The Wire (on HBO GO) last night, but wasn't captioned.

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From what I've read, some Netflix movies have captioning enabled, but HBO Go does not.  Perhaps someone else will have more information.

Betsy


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From what I've read, some Netflix movies have captioning enabled, but HBO Go does not. Perhaps someone else will have more information.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy! Not the end of the world, but I was curious as to whether I had issues w/my iPad!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Netflix has updated their app to include subtitles on a lot of their movies. That's the only way I can watch them so it was an amazing update for me! I don't have HBO go so I can't help you with that one. 

Melissa


----------

